# Omg i got a trailer!!!!!!



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

My parents gifted me a trailer as a graduation present for my horse massage. After my mom did the math they realized instead of waiting until summer and me shoveling out a butt load of money to have someone haul me to shows and trail rides with a trailer big enough it would just be easier to do the trailer now and use the truck as the final grad. gift this summer. I'm half way through my studies and it will save me money in the long run plus I can borrow a friends truck or my trainers truck to haul. 

They're ubber proud of everything I've accomplished and the miles I've progressed this year with all my training and studies. I'm going down to pick it up in Redmond Oregon and when it gets up here I'll be registering it. I'm super excited!!!

Here's some pictures of it off the website. Of course I'll have to update when I get it home and get those big booties in there.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, talk about nice!! Lucky girl.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you! I'm very excited


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Would your parents like to adopt me? Please! 

Very nice!!! Congratulations.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you! 
Haha I will ask lol

I'm excited to get my final certificates for massage as well and start a client base and start truck shopping! This whole new year will be work work work to reach that goal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DixieLu (Nov 2, 2010)

That is a smoking trailer!!!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

WOW!!! that is a VERY nice trailer. lucky lucky lucky!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Very nice trailer. I love the lights on the outside of the trailer! very useful! =)
congrats.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

congratulations on the trailer and your studies going well!!! Hugs to your terrific parents too!!!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I will pass on the hug! Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats! You are very lucky to get it! 

I'm so jealous (in a good way  ). I wish I could get one like yours (just for 2 horses)!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I was at a park today and walked by a standard trailer and thought "my trailer is going to dwarf these!!" 
I'm so excited!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, it's only fitting that your trailer dwarfs the others. Your horses do the same thing :rofl:.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice! Thank your parents a LOT, you're very lucky!!!! Mine wouldn't even let me take riding lessons, I had to wait until I was married and could afford them on my own LOL...and now trying to save up for my own trailer...you go give them a HUGE hug, that's a very nice present!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You lucky girl! Haha that's awesome!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I've given them lots of big hugs and made dinner and gave them big kisses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes they do dwarf other horses!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Meagan (Mar 30, 2010)

Love it! A trailer is exactly what I want as a graduation present. So lucky!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

It gives me more motivation to move forward in my studies not that I wasn't motivated before but it saves me a ton of money which was bringing me down a bit and it makes me mobile so I can bring my horse to my studies once in a while or go on those relaxing crisp winter trail rides to clear my head if I need it. 
I have strep now and my TMJ has my jaw locked shut at the moment until this shot they gave me kicks in so last night my parents didn't get kisses but they got big hugs! It doubled as "thank you for the trailer and my liquid meals you bought" me hugs
No matter what though im still getting the trailer on saturday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

hope you feel better soon!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I hope so too. I'm on heavy pain killers and a muscle relaxed to loosen up my jaw. The key so far has been heat so lots of teas and soups. So far I've been able to eat a smashed burrito since it was soft enough. I'm feeling better though! My boyfriend said as soon as my jaw feels better he will go on his first trail ride with me with my new trailer!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

My goodness, you are so lucky. Not only did they get you a trailer, they got a beautiful one. 
Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm excited! We go to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## Hubbardshorses (Oct 9, 2010)

I love your trailer!! Bless your heart about being sick and having TMJ episode. I suffer from that as well.. Get better soon.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

My TMJ is loads better but now I have severe chest congestion and driving 10 hours (5 down and 5 back) was not in the cards today. That ****es me off. At first I was thinking it was pneumonia but it doesn't feel that same and hasn't progressed into weezing. I called a triage nurse who said it should clear up with lots of heat, steam inhaling (yay for hot showers), and mucinex. She advised to postpone getting the trailer until next weekend and give my body this week to get a productive cough going and loosen up whatever is in my chest. If it doesn't get better this weekend I'll see my doctor on Monday. 

Good things never happened without a downside and I guess this was my downside. At least I can get it next weekend. I contacted the trailer place and they might be able to haul it half way for me to pick up instead of driving all the way down there and battling traffic back.


----------



## Equine Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

It looks great. I hope you love it just as much in person!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

drafts4ever said:


> My parents gifted me a trailer as a graduation present for my horse massage. After my mom did the math they realized instead of waiting until summer and me shoveling out a butt load of money to have someone haul me to shows and trail rides with a trailer big enough it would just be easier to do the trailer now and use the truck as the final grad. gift this summer. I'm half way through my studies and it will save me money in the long run plus I can borrow a friends truck or my trainers truck to haul.
> 
> They're ubber proud of everything I've accomplished and the miles I've progressed this year with all my training and studies. I'm going down to pick it up in Redmond Oregon and when it gets up here I'll be registering it. I'm super excited!!!
> 
> Here's some pictures of it off the website. Of course I'll have to update when I get it home and get those big booties in there.


WAW beautiful!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

It hauls beautifully. I'm getting a lot of use out of it. Trail rides, shows, and pretty soon I'll be using it to haul Sammy to his new home!


----------



## RodinKy (Aug 20, 2010)

Congratulations, enjoy!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

drafts4ever said:


> My parents gifted me a trailer as a graduation present for my horse massage. After my mom did the math they realized instead of waiting until summer and me shoveling out a butt load of money to have someone haul me to shows and trail rides with a trailer big enough it would just be easier to do the trailer now and use the truck as the final grad. gift this summer. I'm half way through my studies and it will save me money in the long run plus I can borrow a friends truck or my trainers truck to haul.
> 
> They're ubber proud of everything I've accomplished and the miles I've progressed this year with all my training and studies. I'm going down to pick it up in Redmond Oregon and when it gets up here I'll be registering it. I'm super excited!!!
> 
> Here's some pictures of it off the website. Of course I'll have to update when I get it home and get those big booties in there.


 
I'm from OREGON!

I'm near medford though...


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

We picked it up in vancouver. They were hauling a trailer down from there so they met with mine and we hooked up in a big Fred myer parking lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

That's great! Congratulations on a beautiful trailer (and your accomplishments).


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations! Beautiful trailer, and you should be very proud!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I am! Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Very nice trailer. And very nice grandparents. They are proud of you, and I know you will appreciate this for many, many years.

It is a real beauty.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Not grandparents. Parents.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice trailer!

That is what I want for my HS graduation present. Except I want a one horse trailer (so my instructor doesn't have to drive 1 1/2 hours one way to get his horse I'll be taking to college with me ) and I want to trade in my 2 door for a truck to haul "my" horse around.

You are very lucky!!!


----------

